# Dealing with Malawi Bloat (Photos of Dead Fish)



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Approximately four and a half weeks ago, out of nowhere I came home only to realize that my Aulonocara (Rubescens) was lying dead at the bottom of the tank. I was not sure why this happened, but considering my 6ft All-Male Hap tank had been going without any major problems for well over 5 months, I didnt think much of it.

Then about two weeks ago, I walked in the door only to find that one of my Labidochromis caeruleus was now lying at the bottom of the tank - dead. I had six of these, so I thought to myself that this particular Mbuna had been bullied so badly that he just gave up - although I have never actually seen any major bullying between the Yellow Labs (FYI they are the only Mbuna in this tank). At this point in time, I wasn't aware of any of the Malawi Bloat symptoms, so I really had nothing else to go on.

Now, about two or three nights ago, I noticed that my Dimidiochromis compressiceps was not joining the rest of his tank mates during the regular feeding frenzy, on closer inspection, I noticed he was excreting a white stringy thread. I knew something mustn't be right and this is when I started my reading. I have read all the articles on this website (including forum posts) and on other websites, including my states enthusiast website/forum. I came to the conclusion it must be bloat.

Now, I have only been in the fish game for two years or so, and this is my first time experiencing an outbreak. Although I wasn't 100% sure it was bloat, I sourced some Metro and started dosing the whole tank last night - unfortunatly I do not have a hospital tank. However, if all the other fish have been exposed to it, it would be best to treat them all correct? Unfortunately, as all the articles I read alluded to, my Dimidiochromis compressiceps died - he was too far gone. Please see the links below and tell me if this is what Malawi Bloat looks like.

Image 01
Image 02
Image 03
Image 04
Image 05

Now, although I have lost my Dimidiochromis compressiceps, I figure I should still continue treating the tank - is this a correct assumption?

Secondly, having done a fair bit of reading, this is the treatment regime I have started. Please let me know if there is anything you would do differently, or even if you agree.

Tank Size: 6ft x 1.5ft x 2ft = 509 Litres = 134 Gallons
Tank Temp: 82.4*F
Aeration: 2 Air Pumps (3 outlets in tank)
Lights: OFF (except when giving food, so I can see)

Morning:
8 x 400mg Metronidazole tablets crushed up in a mortar and pestle. Add a slight amount of tank water to the mix then allow some food to soak in it for approximately 10 - 15 minutes. Proceed to feed the medication-laced food to the fish. Pour remaining Metro into the tank.

Afternoon:
*Repeat above*

Water Change:
I am planning on carrying out a PWC (25% - 30%) on Day 3.

Duration:
5 Days

I started medicating the tank last night (24 hours ago). Therefore the tank has had three doses (last night, this morning and this evening).

Please confirm if I am on the right track. I know I wont have a 100% success rate but I want to make sure I keep casualties to a minimum.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You are on the right track, if it truly is bloat.

My main concern is that you refer to it as an all male hap tank, yet you have a group of yellow labs. An all male tank means NO females of any species, no two males that closely resemble each other...

You need to identify the stressors in your tank or you will continue yo have problems.

Did you introduce any new fish just prior to the deaths beginning?


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

cichlidaholic said:


> You are on the right track, if it truly is bloat.
> 
> My main concern is that you refer to it as an all male hap tank, yet you have a group of yellow labs. An all male tank means NO females of any species, no two males that closely resemble each other...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.

The tank is essentially a Hap tank with the exception of the 5 Labidochromis caeruleus. I added these on the advice of DJRansome (Malawi Moderator), they are also apparently a common addition to Hap tanks. Labidochromis caeruleus are allegedly a more milder Mbuna and do not create the problems other Mbuna might. From a practical point of view, I've never actually seen them bully anyone else, except a little bit of bickering among themselves.

There are certainly no females in the tank. All the fish were bought as sexed males. Also, other than the Mbuna, there are no two same species.

I havn't added any new fish in a while. Before the 'outbreak', the last fish i added would have been maybe 5 weeks before hand. That being said, I did read an article saying that Bloat can hit up to 6 weeks from being introduced 0 not sure how much truth there is to that.

From the images I posted, and from what you can see (they were taken on my iPhone - so not the best quality), do it look like Bloat? From what I can tell, it does look like the Dimidiochromis compressiceps is larger, but I may just be seeing things.

Also, is my duration of five days long enough? Should I stop dosing after that?

And lastly, the main question, which I probably should have asked before anything, does Metro have any negative impacts on anything (bacteria, fish themselves, plants, etc)?

Thanks again.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

GABBA said:


> Also, is my duration of five days long enough? Should I stop dosing after that?
> 
> And lastly, the main question, which I probably should have asked before anything, does Metro have any negative impacts on anything (bacteria, fish themselves, plants, etc)?
> 
> Thanks again.





[URL=http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt3.php:sajyhtnw said:


> Malawi Bloat Article[/URL]":sajyhtnw]Feed the fish this mixture for 5-10 days.


Metro shouldn't have any negative impact on bacteria, I'm not sure whether it affects plants or not, however I've never come across anything to suggest that it does. An alternative method to preparing metro laced foods (which I prefer) is to soak the food (preferably pellets) as you've described, but then let it dry. This ensures that more of the medication is in the food when eaten, instead of leaching into the water once it enters the tank.
The fish pictured does look like it has a somewhat distended 'belly' area. Whether or not that's normal for your fish, I don't know. From your descriptions, it does sound like bloat.
What do you feed and how often?


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, the news isn't good. I walked into my house tonight and noticed that another one of my Labidochromis caeruleus has died. This has been four fish so far! It is really disheartening to know that I have put so much effort into maintaining this tank only to have some problem like this occur.



GTZ said:


> GABBA said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is my duration of five days long enough? Should I stop dosing after that?
> ...


This could be where the problem lies. I don't think my diet or feeding regime was/is correct. I have been using a variety of sinking pellets, not paying too much attention to the ingredients - that being said one of the products I used was NLS Community. On the weekend, I will be investing in some decent NLS Cichlid, apparently that only has 34% protein. One of the products I am currently using has 40% protein.
I also think that I was over feeding them. I really need to cut back, maybe include a fasting day. I just want this to be over so I can start fresh.

I have been keeping fish for three years now, and I have made heaps of mistakes, but I learn from them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you notice if your labs that passed had been eating prior to their death? Any symptoms with the last death? I've had fish come down with bloat/bloat symptoms that held on for weeks. I've then had fish that seemed to slip away in 2 days after not feeding.

You'll have to be paying very close attention when feeding the Metro soaked food, and thereafter. It can be difficult trying to see if all the fish are feeding. Look for any fish hiding away during feeding time. Doing a WC everyday can only help. Dose in the morning, WC and another dose in the evening. I've read on here that Metro only stays active for around 8 hours. I know you've done your research, but just chiming in on what I have done/been advised to do in the past.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

With the first Lab i didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, but I would put that down to:
1. Me not knowing there was an issue;
2. Me not knowing what symptoms to look out for.
The second Lab died yesterday sometime, when dosing the tank that morning and/or the night before I did notice that one of the Yellow Lab's wasn't interested in eating. He was sitting aside while the others ate.

I dosed the tank again tonight and a lot of the fish were 'attempting' to eat - none were really sitting aside *touch wood* The reason I say 'attempting' was because there was some 'coughing' going on (sucking the food in and spitting it back out). I'm not sure if I can put that down to the bloat symptoms or because I have introduced a new food into the tank that they aren't used to (that is; peas, not to mentioned the soaked pellets).

I will be buying some NLS Thera-A on the weekend. Some people have had good experiences with it, claiming it helps keep the intestinal tract clean. I'll just have to play this out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good luck on the treatment.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How did the treatment go?


----------

